# Some new pictures of Bailey & Emma!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thought I'd share some recent pictures of Bailey and Emma with you. Hope you enjoy them! 

Bailey recently got a hair cut! He had been looking like a scruff ball for a while so definitely needed to get a trim! 









He always looks so fluffy after he gets groomed. I love it! 









Here are some shots of the two munchkins together. 

























Emma just LOVES her brother!









Bailey has such a handsome little guy!









Love this face! :wub:









My little munchkin girl! :wub:









She's cute and she knows it!









This was the first time I tried putting 3 bands in her top knot. I kinda like it!









Look at that paw! She expresses herself with her paws a lot. If she wants something, a paw goes up in the air! 









I took the pups on a long walk around a nearby lake in our neighborhood the other day. It was quite a long walk but they both went all the way around and loved it! Here's Bailey after the walk - don't worry, he was only hanging out in the front while I was getting Emma buckled in.









Here's Emma at the vet's clinic a couple of days ago. We had gone there to talk to our vet about Emma's upcoming spay. 









Did you say SPAY!? :w00t:









She got to watch some fish in the aquarium at the vet clinic...that cheered her up a bit! 









I took Emma out for a "mommy and me" day after our vet visit. Here she is getting ready to hop in to her bag to go out shopping. Her hair was a mess by then so please excuse the disheveled look! 









I'm in my bag. Can we get going yet!? 









Here's Emma out shopping, and trying out a new bed and dress!









And checking out the birdies. She wasn't impressed. 









Can we go home now, Mom? 









...and that's all, folks! Hope you enjoyed looking at these, and don't forget to "like" Bailey and Emma's new Facebook page for more of their pics and updates. It's called "The Adventures of Bailey & Emma" and there's a link to it in my signature below.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe those pictures are so lovely. I can't get enough of B&E. Her paw going up stole my heart, she's too pretty and charming. Bailey is so handsome, love seeing them together. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nida, what awesome pictures of your two! They are so beautiful, and look like great pals!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Aww, they are two dolls and look so happy together. You must be over the moon in love with them both:wub::wub::wub:Love the pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh I just love all the pictures but I especially love the first one of Bailey in his adorable and preppy plaid harness and the one of him sitting in his bed! He looks sooooo fluffy and soft. I want to squeeze him...so cute! Thanks for sharing! Made me smile. I LIKED their FB page!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love your babies :wub:
Bailey is such a handsome boy. He looks so soft and fluffy.
Emma has the cutest little face :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida the pics are great. They both look so cute and so happy together. Thanks for sharing such precious pics!! :wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

These pictures made my day Nida!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just love those two! Such precious little faces and that Bailey is one handsome boy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! Bailey and Emma are so cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So many good ones hard to choose which one l like best. head sticking out of bag or watching fish swim. Emma looks like a little princess and Bailey is adorable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh they look great! Emma looks SO much like her half sister, Elena - that same cute and smiling face!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

They are both so cute  Love Bailey's face... a lot like Gussy  he's so handsome!

And Emma is adorable! Love the photo of her with the hanger still on the dress


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Nida, your babies are just too much! Totally love them  !


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nida, they are just so adorable! Those faces! Soooo sweet.

You must want to pinch your self every morning when you wake up to your two beautiful little ones!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am love love lovin' those pictures :biggrin: :biggrin: My favourite being the Emma loves Bailey :heart: Such lovely babies :wub: :wub: You just reminded me to order that Sturdi Bag.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nida, I enjoyed the pictures so much that I looked at them three times. I guess it is about time to say "thank you" for posting them. I just adore those kids. Bailey has such soul-full eyes and just seems so totally *good*. He reminds me so much of my darling Fifer, who was a bichon.

Now, Emma! She is beautiful, but she has such an impish look about her, I'll bet that she can be a little firecracker.

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, so many great pictures of Bailey and Emma. I could never pic a favorite in this group...love all of them!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Loved that!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Awe those pictures are so lovely. I can't get enough of B&E. Her paw going up stole my heart, she's too pretty and charming. Bailey is so handsome, love seeing them together.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Beatriz! I'm glad you liked their pictures. I feel the same way about your two - can't get enough of Dominic and Benjamin!! I really enjoy following you on Instagram. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Nida, what awesome pictures of your two! They are so beautiful, and look like great pals!


Thanks Deb! I have been really lucky in that Bailey adjusted pretty quickly to having a baby sister. She has adored him from day one, but it took a little convincing for Bailey. hehe! They are good friends now! :chili:



lynda said:


> Aww, they are two dolls and look so happy together. You must be over the moon in love with them both:wub::wub::wub:Love the pictures:thumbsup:


Thanks Lynda! Yup, I absolutely adore both of them and miss them constantly when I'm not with them....like right now, I'm at work but can't wait to get home and be with them! 



babycake7 said:


> Oh I just love all the pictures but I especially love the first one of Bailey in his adorable and preppy plaid harness and the one of him sitting in his bed! He looks sooooo fluffy and soft. I want to squeeze him...so cute! Thanks for sharing! Made me smile. I LIKED their FB page!


Thanks Hope! And thank you for "liking" B&E's Facebook page! 



Orla said:


> I love your babies :wub:
> Bailey is such a handsome boy. He looks so soft and fluffy.
> Emma has the cutest little face :wub:


Thanks Orla! I am so lucky to have them both!! :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I've looked at this thread multiple times but somehow not commented yet. Time to correct that!

I love Bailey's face. He is such a cutie with beautiful eyes. Just love him so much!

Emma is gorgeous! She is growing into such a beautiful lady. 

I love them both so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida the pics are great. They both look so cute and so happy together. Thanks for sharing such precious pics!! :wub::wub:


Thank you! Glad you liked the pics. They are really happy to have each other!



MoonDog said:


> These pictures made my day Nida!


Awww how sweet, thanks Robin!



maggieh said:


> I just love those two! Such precious little faces and that Bailey is one handsome boy!


And we love your two, Maggie! Thanks for your sweet words!! 



sherry said:


> Beautiful pictures! Bailey and Emma are so cute!


Thanks so much! Your two are adorable as well!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma and Bailey are beyond precious:wub::wub:. You must feel so lucky and proud to have such gorgeous dogs. I love that they are each so unique and differnt from one another. My poodle Beau has the EXACT color fur as Bailey, he is just smaller. I really like having the experience of having the two different breeds!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw they're so doggone cute!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> So many good ones hard to choose which one l like best. head sticking out of bag or watching fish swim. Emma looks like a little princess and Bailey is adorable.


Thanks Mags! Little miss Emma not only looks like a princess but she acts like one too...spoiled little girl! haha!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh they look great! Emma looks SO much like her half sister, Elena - that same cute and smiling face!


Thanks Stacy! I also think Emma looks a lot like Elena! At least from the pics I've seen of Elena. Adorable runs in the family!! :wub:



Grace'sMom said:


> They are both so cute  Love Bailey's face... a lot like Gussy  he's so handsome!
> 
> And Emma is adorable! Love the photo of her with the hanger still on the dress


Thanks Tori! Hahaa yes, Emma looked at me like I was nuts when I had her try on that dress. But I bought 3 dresses in that style so had to make sure the size was right! 



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Nida, your babies are just too much! Totally love them  !


Thank you    



Kathleen said:


> Nida, they are just so adorable! Those faces! Soooo sweet.
> 
> You must want to pinch your self every morning when you wake up to your two beautiful little ones!


Thanks so much. I am indeed very blessed to have two sweet, wonderful pups. I am so in love with them both! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida-I enjoyed seeing your sweet munchkins photos so much. Whoa...I can tell that Emma is a "cloudclan" :thumbsup: that face :wub: Ya know, Penny does the paw thing too. A lot!! :HistericalSmiley: and she also loves her brother too. Bailey's looks so handsome with his new cut. His head looks so soft. They are precious. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nida you have two little precious babies:wub: I really enjoyed the pictures


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, so many beautiful and adorable pictures ... I can't choose a favorite!

Bailey looks so handsome and Emma is a little doll. It 's wonderful that they have bonded so well together. I am so happy for you.:tender:

I looked at the pictures several times over! So, I am a little late in posting about them.


Thank you so much for sharing all of the wonderful photos of your two precious angel fluffs.:wub::wub:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

She is too cute as is Bailey!!! Love them!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I am love love lovin' those pictures :biggrin: :biggrin: My favourite being the Emma loves Bailey :heart: Such lovely babies :wub: :wub: You just reminded me to order that Sturdi Bag.


Thanks so much, Maureen!! That is so very sweet of you. Hope you like your new Sturdibag! I love mine and have been meaning to get one for Bailey too! Check on Amazon as there are some great deals on there sometimes for Sturdibags. 



Sylie said:


> Nida, I enjoyed the pictures so much that I looked at them three times. I guess it is about time to say "thank you" for posting them. I just adore those kids. Bailey has such soul-full eyes and just seems so totally *good*. He reminds me so much of my darling Fifer, who was a bichon.
> 
> Now, Emma! She is beautiful, but she has such an impish look about her, I'll bet that she can be a little firecracker.
> 
> :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Sylvia! You know what, you have described both of my pups perfectly. Bailey is indeed a very good boy - his eyes are very expressive and I can almost tell what he's thinking just by the look in his eyes. He is very "connected" with me and when he looks at me, I think he totally understands what I am saying.


----------



## maltesemomx2 (Mar 6, 2012)

so adorable. I bet you don't spoil them....much!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The pic of your two close face to face is beyond cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD! I love seeing pics of Bailey and Emma :wub: I can totally see Andrew in Emma <3 thanks for sharing!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of both of them.:wub::wub:


----------

